# Segmented Panache



## Eskimo (Dec 26, 2013)

This pen is made from Osage Orange from a tree that stood on the ground of historic Bulloch Hall in Roswell, GA. The tree was originally planted by Major Bulloch in the 1840's, following the construction of the house. The Osage Orange is segmented with Walnut veneer. 

http://i177.Rule #2/albums/w207/auctiondesigntools/EliteRazor/Pens/6012A.jpg http://i177.Rule #2/albums/w207/auctiondesigntools/EliteRazor/Pens/6012B.jpg

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 26, 2013)

Good stuff Robert! Major Bulloch would be proud...


----------



## BarbS (Dec 26, 2013)

Beautiful, Robert!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 26, 2013)

What Barb said. Great craftsmanship.

Ray


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 26, 2013)

Very well layed out and crafted. One that you should be proud of. Thanks for showing.


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow, that's a striking pen!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2013)

Very unique and classy. Well done!


----------



## longbeard (Dec 28, 2013)

Great looking pen, nicely done.


Harry ( love segmented blanks ) M


----------

